# Waco Texas Women



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

If there are any of you out there that would want to get together, knit, crochet, tat or whatever please get with me. The spinners and weavers group apparently don't meet at the Books A Million anymore. I would really love to meet fellow fiber artists in the local area.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Gee, I almost wish I lived in Waco. I could use a group with which to knit and drink tea or coffee. Hope you find someone to get together with. If you go to the top and click on users you can sort by name or location. As long as the member has put their location as Waco you will get a list of people in your area and then maybe you could send invites to members by PM.

I just did a search and there are two others listed as coming from Waco.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm in NY And saw your post. Yes I am nosey but in a good way. Anyway here is a group for you. I hope this helps you! 

"Waco Knitters"
We are a fun-loving group of folks of all levels of knitting and crochet proficiency. 
Currently we meet 2nd & 4th Thursdays at Panera and Newks alternating at Central Texas Marketplace. 
A couple charities are selected each year for group (optional) participation to make a big donation of knitted/crochet items. 
There is always something going on locally that could involve us knitters and crocheters whether its a craft fair, yarn crawl, contest accepting entries, knitting class, etc that we try to share the information with everyone that might be interested. 
We also do more social things like Happy Hours, wine tastings, Luncheons, plays, etc. 
All welcome. Email us for our calendar and next Knitting Circle. [email protected] for email and on Facebook!


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

thank you


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

I was so pleased to see this message. Have been looking for a knitting group.
Kaitlin, please post any further info on these meetings. I have been knitting since I was a child, but put it down for a long time. Want to do charity work and also learn to knit sox for myself.

I will email you privately my phone #. Thanks again for this idea for a group.

diane


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I have found a group that does meet 2 X a month.. you can find them at yahoogoups here .. [email protected] going to see if I can catch up with them and I have found a group in facebook as well. what part of Waco do you live in? I am in Bellmead if you are close we can always get together and knit in the open as well


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

Are you or any of your friends coming to the Crochet Crowd's retreat in Denton in October? Crochet and loom knitting classes, a trip to an alpaca farm, and goody bags from Red Heart and others.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't know can you send me some more info. I have a meeting with the Waco Knitters on Thursday and can always ask


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

http://thecrochetcrowd.com/
this is the main page, just click on the retreat link.
I am so excited, trying to get the word out to Texas fiber folk. Altho this is for crochet and loom knitting, I love to get together with others who "fiddle with yarn". Sandy


----------

